# PCI Wireless Card not being detected by system



## Contaejun (Aug 23, 2010)

I recently bought a PCI Wireless Card, a GIGABYTE GN-WP01GS. My computer is running Windows XP 32bit. I stuck the card in the PCI slot, attached the antenna, and installed the driver (If you're thinking I did that in the wrong order, that's what the instructions said to do).

My problem is: right after you install the driver, the wireless utility window is supposed to pop up, but it never does. The GIGABYTE icon appears in the bottom right corner, but the tooltip says that the card does not exist. I take this to mean that the card isn't being detected by the system. Neither of the lights on the back of the actual card light up either

I thought my motherboard might have a broken PCI slot, so I tried all the others. No good. I tried installing the PCI Wireless Card on two other computers, another Windows XP 32-bit and a Windows 7 64-bit. It didn't work on either of them. All three computers have the last updates and service packs.

In short, my PCI card isn't being detected by three computers so I can't connect to the internet on the computer the card is intended for.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With the card installed in the computer, please do this.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Contaejun (Aug 23, 2010)

This is on the computer with Windows 7 64-bit, which is the one the card is intended for. I'm a little confused as to why the name Intel shows up, because we certainly don't get our internet from them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Perhaps a faulty PCI card if it didn't work on all computers. I'll get a replacement.


----------

